# ZFS: Block size error



## nORKy (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi, `zpool status` return_s_ this error_:_


> ```
> config:
> 
> NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
> ...


----------



## nORKy (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi again,

I changed my RAID controller and the memory card on the RAID controller, the error is still here.
FreeBSD version is 10.0.

The dmesg :


```
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <HP RAID 0 OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: Serial Number P66CMV9191     
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 69973MB (143305920 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 17562C)
da1 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
da1: <HP RAID 0 OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da1: Serial Number P66CMV9191     
da1: 135.168MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 69973MB (143305920 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 17562C)
[...]
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot []...
(da0:ciss0:0:0:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
(da0:ciss0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da0:ciss0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(da0:ciss0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:20,0 (Invalid command operation code)
(da0:ciss0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
(da1:ciss0:0:1:0): SYNCHRONIZE CACHE(10). CDB: 35 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
(da1:ciss0:0:1:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da1:ciss0:0:1:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(da1:ciss0:0:1:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST asc:20,0 (Invalid command operation code)
(da1:ciss0:0:1:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
```

It boots complety but the system is very very slow, I don't known what to check/do.


----------

